# PMQ's Basement



## krimynal (25 Feb 2015)

I was wondering,
I have some friend that just recently got a PMQ in Valcartier , I gotta say they look real nice , nice side by side house , 2 storeys + basement.  

I know for a fact that this is not the case everywhere ( tho people seem to say they get more and more renovated ).

I was wondering , if by chance I get something like that , is it allowed to frame a room in the basement ?? or it's a Complete , No-No.  

I was wondering because I don't know exactly how they give the PMQ's depending on the family.  We are living in a 3bedroom apartment right now in Quebec City and I would love to keep 3 bedrooms .... but since we don't have any kids, I doubt they are going to give me a 3bedroom.  

so if ever I wanted to "make a room" could I frame one downstairs at my own cost? or since it's a location it is completely impossible.

Also , I know chances are I won't have any basement at all , but I'm just asking if ever I get a basement if it's something do-able. 

( I've never had a PMQ before and I don't have any access to the DWAN website.  I also did a search here but other than people saying how bad the Q's were , haven't really got any luck. )

Thanks


----------



## krimynal (25 Feb 2015)

I found that : 

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-support-services-housing/requiring-approval.page

but they talk about carpeting and Painting ....


----------



## RedcapCrusader (25 Feb 2015)

There are conditions. Many times you cannot conduct your own repairs or modifications to DND Housing and Construction Techs will be required to do so. You must consult your base Housing Services as any work that you think of doing must be authorised by the Housing Agency.

When you move out there are conditions, and you will likely have to return it to original condition at cost out of pocket, so you'd be paying to do the work and then remove it.

The CFHA also states:



> Please note that the addition of bedrooms in the basement is not permitted because of fire safety regulations.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (25 Feb 2015)

Not to mention, you may _want_ a 3-bedroom, but the more important question is: do you _need_ one and will you be able to _afford_ one?

http://www.cfha.forces.gc.ca/hl-el/valcartiergi-valcartierig-eng.aspx#r33


----------



## krimynal (25 Feb 2015)

PMQ's are cheaper than most apartments , if I can afford an apartment , yes I can afford a PMQ.

As far as the need goes, we could spend days arguing if someone really needs something in order to get it.  

I always took a 2ND room, for personal issue ( if my family comes visit , friends needs a place to crash , etc. ).

And the 3rd room , is used for my office / passion.  Which I Wanted to keep having, but If I can't I'll just make a room out of curtains and try to setup something that way.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (25 Feb 2015)

I framed a room in the basement of my PMQ in Gagetown. After the fire inspectors came in to a friend's PMQ and made him take down a walled room in his basement I never bothered continuing with my project. 

I believe fire code prevents it. Your idea od using curtains to make a "room" might be your best bet.


----------



## krimynal (25 Feb 2015)

alright , thanks. 

I wasn't sure on how we could set everything up , But I'll keep looking on types of curtains , trying to have some thicker than others.


----------

